# Norco Owners



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Fellow Norco owners,

I see that there is no Norco Owners forum. I would like to see us get one, but for the meantime I would like to start this thread to showcase and discuss our rides. I am looking forward to seeing all of your rides. I am awaiting the arrival of my new 2010 CRR 1 sometime this coming week and will post actual pics and a specs list once I put it together. But for now I think this would make a good template:

Bike Year, Make, Model

Bike Photo

Specs List:
*FRAME:* 
*FORK:* 
*HEADSET:* 
*GRIPS:* 
*HANDLE BAR:* 
*STEM:* 
*SEAT POST:* 
*SADDLE:* 
*FRONT BRAKE:* 
*REAR BRAKE:* 
*BRAKE LEVERS:* 
*SHIFTER FRONT:* 
*SHIFTER REAR:* 
*FRONT DERAILLEUR:* 
*REAR DERAILLEUR:* 
*CASSETTE:* 
*CHAIN:* 
*CRANKSET:* 
*BOTTOM BRACKET:* 
*PEDALS:*
*FRONT HUB:* 
*REAR HUB:* 
*SPOKES:* 
*RIMS:* 
*TIRES:* 
*TUBES:* 
*FRAME SIZE:* 
*BIKE WEIGHT(ACTUAL):*


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

2010 Norco CRR 1

Bike Photo

Specs List:
FRAME: High Modulus Carbon frame with Themroplastic Mesh, EPS and HTR technology
FORK: Carbon blades w/carbon steerer
HEADSET: FSA Orbit
GRIPS: Norxo
HANDLE BAR: Ritchey Pro Logic 2
STEM: Ritchey Pro 4 axis
SEAT POST: n/a
SADDLE: Norco Race
FRONT BRAKE: SRAM Rival
REAR BRAKE: SRAM Rival
BRAKE LEVERS: SRAM Rival
SHIFTER FRONT: SRAM Rival
SHIFTER REAR: SRAM Rival
FRONT DERAILLEUR: SRAM Rival
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM Force
CASSETTE: SRAM Rival 12-25
CHAIN: KMC X-10
CRANKSET: FSA Gossamer compact BB-30 52/38
BOTTOM BRACKET: FSA BB-30
PEDALS:
FRONT HUB: Mavic Kysrium Equipe
REAR HUB: Mavic Kysrium Equipe
SPOKES: Mavic Kysrium Equipe
RIMS: Mavic Kysrium Equipe
TIRES: Conti Ultra Race
TUBES: 
FRAME SIZE: Med.
BIKE WEIGHT(ACTUAL):


----------



## paule11 (Jun 11, 2011)

Norco CRR1 2011
Frameset
Frame - Norco CRR SL High-Modulus Carbon frame 
Fork - Norco CRR SL Full Carbon fork 
Rear Shock - N/A 
Wheels
Rims - Mavic Aksium Race - Black 
Tires - Continental Ultra Race Folding 700x23c 
Front Hub - Mavic Aksium - Black 
Rear Hub - Mavic Aksium- Black 
Spokes - Bladed stainless steel - Black 
Drivetrain
Shifter Front - Sram Rival - Red hoods 
Shifter Rear - Sram Rival - Red hoods 
Front Derailleur - Sram Rival 
Rear Derailleur - Sram Force 
Chain Tensioner - N/A 
Cassette - Sram PG-1050 11-26 
Bottom Bracket - FSA BB30 
Crankset - FSA Energy BB30 53/39T - Black 
Pedals - N/A 
Chain - Sram PC-1050 
Components
Seat Post - Norco Integrated Carbon seatmast clamp 
Saddle - fi'zi:k Arione Mg - White/Red 
Headset - FSA Orbit C-40-ACB w/15mm spacer 
Stem - Ritchey Pro 4-Axis - Black 
Handlebar - Ritchey Pro Evo Curve - Black 
Grips - fi'zi:k Microtex tape - White 
Front Brake - Sram Rival 
Rear Brake - Sram Rival 
Brake Levers - Sram Rival - Red hoods
Large frame


----------



## tinfoilhat (May 16, 2010)

*Crr2*

No pics yet, just got it. I was originally looking at the Specialized Roubaix Elite, but when I took a ride on the Norco and compared pricing and equipment, it was a no brainer. Never did ride the Roubaix though, took out the equivalent Secteur instead. I talked for quite a while with a Norco mechanic during my purchase and he helped me get over the sticker shock hump. Still feeling it though. If I'm on this bike in 4-5 years it will seem like a bargain. Commute 230kms a week and then do 1 longer ride on the weekend mid May to end of October, so definitely will be putting the mileage on. That's what sold me on the bike, it was so comfy and I really need the gear range I got with the Apex. There's almost 2 kms of 6% grade waiting for me at the end of the day. Need to know I'm going to make it home.

Pretty happy with the way it was specced, but I had the shop swap out the derailleur for the medium cage, and the cassette for the 32 tooth. I'll be looking at better rubber, and changing the bar tape to black. Yellow hoods will stay for now, but they may go down the line. Pretty hard to keep them clean and I'm really not a flashy guy.


----------



## smithersCRD (Aug 31, 2017)

Picked up a 2008 Norco CRD Four on Kijiji for $100 CDN fixed up a few things (cables, brakes, chain, tubes etc...). Just getting into road bikes as a secondary sport for some fun and maintaining fitness.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

